# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  БАСТА!...или...ФАКТУРНОЕ ТАБЛО ЖИЗНИ- new выкуп невесты

## Львовна

*БАСТА!...или...ФАКТУРНОЕ ТАБЛО ЖИЗНИ- new выкуп невесты*
*- от дуэта Д.Евочки*


_«BLACK STAR MAFIA» и дуэт Д.Евочки инкорпорейтед представляют НОВЫЙ бомбический выкуп невесты. На смену нашим хулиганистым парням пришли новые трендОвые персонажи. С такими рулёзными мэнами в зале будет ЖАРКО, а местами ржачно… до слёз! 
И как в русской сказке (а может и не в русской),  но это будет точно - победит любOFF!_




КОЛИЧЕСТВО УЧАСТНИКОВ: 4-5 парней+жених

РЕКВИЗИТ: на ваше усмотрение


ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, очень подробный текстовый файл+ студийная запись "медлячка" в двух вариантах.


ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ:15-20 мин.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 1700

карта виза сбербанк:4276 2800 1134 2133

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

Kley (15.06.2017), Окрыленная (19.04.2017), Татьяна2807 (25.05.2017), Ураган (21.04.2017)

----------


## Львовна

Внимание!!! Первому покупателю скидка на новинку 20%!!!

----------

гунька (23.04.2017), дюймовка (19.04.2017)

----------


## Татьянка

:Blush2:  Удалось "Вырвать" фотку со вчерашней свадьбы( ну хоть одна и на том спасибо :Grin: ) .... Шикардос, Каеф, Рулёзно !!!!!  :Yahoo: ... новый выкуп-  у меня приживется. :Ok:  стопудофффф... 

[img]http://*********net/9239354.jpg[/img]
* надеюсь дойдут и остальные фотосы...

----------

Kley (15.06.2017), гунька (23.04.2017), Львовна (23.04.2017), Татьяна2807 (25.05.2017), Ураган (23.04.2017)

----------


## Львовна

Таня... фотка просто бомбическая!!!! Я жду свои!!! надеюсь, что выцарапаю у фотографа :Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:

----------


## Татьянка

:Yahoo:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Еще одна мафия взорвала зал Тамбова!!!! После такого выкупа невесту возвращают сразу!!!! Чес рэперское!!!!


[img]http://*********net/9248238.jpg[/img]

----------

Львовна (01.05.2017)

----------


## Татьяна2807

Девчата, сегодня приобрела у вас этот суперский блок. Спасибо, спасибо и ещё раз спасибо. Вы мои спасительницы) Репетировала ваш блок и получила огромное удовольствие. Мне кажется пройдёт на "Ура". Хитовая музыка, тема рэпа сейчас близка для молодёжи, поэтому я думаю будут с радостью принимать участие. А медлячок - это вообще ваууууу!!!! Как проведу, так отпишусь :Victory:  И обязательно вернусь к Вам ещё!!!

----------

Львовна (25.05.2017)

----------


## Львовна

Удалось выдернуть фоточки моей "мафии"
[img]http://*********ru/14381449.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/14417288.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/14370184.jpg[/img]

----------

Kley (19.06.2017), Ураган (10.06.2017)

----------


## Ураган

Лена, где брала такие кепочки?

----------


## Львовна

Ульян, на сима-ленд есть.

----------


## дюймовка

блок фееричный
начало-сленг-умора.....

битбокс-сынуля прискакал--мам  эт чоооооо???!!!!!!
я такая важная...битыы
музыкальное оформление-отпад
на выпускной спокойно можно взять может медлячок ещё  вариант сделаете- я готова доплатить-это бомба будет
легко  ....  горячооо...
карочи-в десяточку девочки

----------

Львовна (14.06.2017), Татьянка (14.06.2017)

----------


## Львовна

*дюймовка*, Ниночка, спасибо за приятный отзыв! А насчет выпускной версии...работаем над этим вопросом! :Yes4:  :Derisive:

----------

дюймовка (14.06.2017)

----------


## Kley

Трам-пам-пам!!!!! А я уже купила футболочки!!! УРА!!! :Yahoo:  Ломала-ломала голову над новым выкупом,а толку не было!!!
 Девчонки!!! Современно!!!Ярко!!!Оригинально!!!Как раз для нашей молодёжи :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
Умнички вы наши!!!! Спасибо вам за ваш талант!!!

----------

Львовна (20.06.2017)

----------


## Татьяна2807

Лена, спасибо буду очень ждать. В Лс не могу написать, у Вас личка переполнена, не отправляет(

----------


## Львовна

*Татьяна2807*, спасибо огромное, что подсказали! Личку почистила!

----------

